# sonic rodent repellers and reptiles?



## pixieboy (Feb 23, 2008)

A friend of mine saw a mouse in her house this morning.:devil:
They spotted it in her sons bedroom and have been freaking out about it.

She has brought a thing called The Big Cheese Mouse and Rat Repeller.I think it works by sound?

She has asked me to look after the hamster, but she also has two leopard geckos. The bloke in the shop said there is no harm to reptiles.

What do you think?


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

well as far as i know these things also affect inverts and its recommend u keep other family pets away from them so i would say there's a high chance of there being an issue with reptile 

im no expert tho, i just know some1 who used these once and was told to move her dog out for a few days


----------



## GlasgowGecko (Feb 23, 2008)

Well there are various studies which suggest that reptile hear between the range of 100-800 hz and 200-1500 hz (a pretty big difference....), so it would depend what frequency the device emits.

Andy


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Take it back to the shop because they are utterly crap and not recognised by the pest control industry as being effective.

regards

Matt (pest controller)


----------



## pixieboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks,
It says they are 30 to 60k hz for each unit.

I will tell her to take them back!

I heard that if you sprinkle peppermint oil around they do not like it and leave. 
Have you heard of this Fangio?


----------



## blackdragon (Jun 27, 2008)

tell her to take it back to the shop and lend her one of your snakes that will be better for getting rid of the mouse:lol2:


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

pixieboy said:


> Thanks,
> It says they are 30 to 60k hz for each unit.
> 
> I will tell her to take them back!
> ...


I've heard lots of things. I just generally kill them. That way works for me


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Mouse Trap FTW! Baited with anything sweet and sticky. I find Fry's Turkish Delight works v.well, as does peanut butter, snickers and raisens. No cheese.....mice don't like cheese.
http://www.boardgameplayer.co.uk/assets/images/mousetrap1.jpg


----------



## ReptileKid (Jul 7, 2008)

Fangio said:


> I've heard lots of things. I just generally kill them. That way works for me


sounds a good way tbh!
which is your favourite wepon of choice?
baseball bat? or cricket bat maybe? oh or theres a spade?
spose theres poisen but it takes a little longer i spose.


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

ReptileKid said:


> sounds a good way tbh!
> which is your favourite wepon of choice?
> baseball bat? or cricket bat maybe? oh or theres a spade?
> spose theres poisen but it takes a little longer i spose.


Poison + trap combination for me:2thumb:


----------



## pixieboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Fangio said:


> Mouse Trap FTW! Baited with anything sweet and sticky. I find Fry's Turkish Delight works v.well, as does peanut butter, snickers and raisens.


Thanks, 
she is going to get a humane trap and the Tukish delight.
There is no way she would kill it. Think she has already named it.


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

lol as already said there crap my sister had one and the mouse used to sit right next to it lol


----------



## Samson Smith (Aug 6, 2011)

pixieboy said:


> A friend of mine saw a mouse in her house this morning.:devil:
> They spotted it in her sons bedroom and have been freaking out about it.
> 
> She has brought a thing called The Big Cheese Mouse and Rat Repeller.I think it works by sound?
> ...



If there are many mouse in your home then you can buy the good mouse repellent that are very effective. The two effective and useful mouse repellents are sonic mouse repellent and ultrasonic mouse repellent. But i think the ultrasonic mouse repellent is more effective if you want to run mouse from your home.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Samson Smith said:


> If there are many mouse in your home then you can buy the good mouse repellent that are very effective. The two effective and useful mouse repellents are sonic mouse repellent and ultrasonic mouse repellent. But i think the ultrasonic mouse repellent is more effective if you want to run mouse from your home.


As the original question was asked well over two and a half years ago I'm guessing the problem has now been solved one way or another!

Do you work for a company that manufacturers animal repellents as all your posts relate to this?


----------



## Samson Smith (Aug 6, 2011)

Stephen P said:


> As the original question was asked well over two and a half years ago I'm guessing the problem has now been solved one way or another!
> 
> Do you work for a company that manufacturers animal repellents as all your posts relate to this?


No, I am not works for any company that manufactures these repellents. I just give our opinion because I was used ultrasonic mouse repellent from last eight year. This is more successful and mouses run away from your home.


----------

